# Cleaning Hymer Rooflight



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Does anyone know how to clean inside a double skinned rooflight? The one in our B694's bathroom is the usual wind up/down sort similar to the one in the main accomodation but has a double skinned translucent lid. Unfortunately due to dampness from the shower, mildew has accumulated between the inner and outer surfaces (there are small apertures in the inner skin). The two parts seem to be welded together but I stand to be corrected. 

I had thoughts of removing it and soaking in a tray of bleach solution.

Any other ideas or is it a new lid? If so is there a cheaper source than Hymer UK?

Mike


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

I don't have an answer but do have the same problem. The holes in the middle are designed (it appears) to allow a flow of air to the holes in the corners which are outside the van when the rooflight is closed. If this is correct then it should be possible to use a hose from the inside to wash off the worst of the mould/dust/gunk, perhaps with a squirt of detergent. But I haven't yet been brave enough to try it!

P&L


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't have the problem - yet!

But I was up ladders washing the van yesterday and inspected the rooflight and its workings carefully.

There are four cranked supports that poke through holes in the outer edges of the rooflight.

They are held on by those spring washer type thingies, don't know what they are called.

They have to be prised off, which inevitably damages them.

I am going to research them and buy some before I even think of taking the thing off.

Incidentally in winter we have found the through draught to be a bit too much.

I cover the interior openings with sticky film (like on the inside of microwave oven doors - because I happen to have some) and when ventilation is needed I simply crank it up a touch.


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

Those little circular clip thingies are called Anderton clips and should be available from good engineers supplies shops, the sort of place one can buy bearings and belts from at prices a mere fraction of dealer prices, as long as the bearing or belt can be identified by the numbers etched or moulded on.

Screwfix or similar might also list them in their catalogue. As you suggest, removing them b*****s them well and truly, so you will need new ones before you start, and of course you must buy the right size. At least they are cheap!

Eribiste


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

This has been discussed in the past here 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-62164-.html

worked for me!


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, I've done it! Thanks everyone for your suggestions.

This is how I did it. Firstly I removed the lid from the mechanism by prising off the grip washers which incidentally have an id of 8mm. (8mm shaft.)

Then I covered the 4 fixing holes with duct tape and filled the whole lid up with bleach solution ( 2 eggcupfulls, the rest water) and added a crumbled dishwasher tablet. Swished it all around and then left it for an hour. It was then mostly clean but some black spots remained so I made a wire pull through with a hook on the end and dragged a piece of rag through the various holes in the double skin until all was clean. Rinse off and that's it! Remove the tape of course.

Taking the lid off allowed me to clean and lubricate the mechanism which had become stiff. I suspect I'll have to do this again from time to time as dust and dirt will eventually build up again but at least it works well now.

Now to replace the top. The old springs are still just about serviceable until I find some more. A quick internet search has come up blank so far and for all the fiddling about for a 5p clip I may as well try Hymer UK.

Unless anyone knows better????

By the way "redjumpa" the thread you refer to is for a different type of vent which I also have over the rear bed. Those ones are easy to clean as they fully dismantle.

Mike


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Slightly off topic, but the cause is due to the roof light.

The various bits of plastic (shower tray, washbasin) are gradually going yellow.

The bit underneath the mat that we keep in the shower tray has remained white so it is due to the effects of sunlight through the translucent rooflight.

Is there any way of removing the yellow?

I am also thinking of making some sort of opaque cover as the summer sun really does make the bathroom hot.

I have sprayed the outside of the bedroom Remis rooflight with aluminium paint. It keeps light out and really blocks the heat from the sun.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I couldn't find _Anderton clips _ mentioned anywhere, but a search on RS components website has found that they are called _Open style push-on retainer_.

They are available in bags of 50 for a couple or three quid for the 8mm size.

I will be ordering some other kit from RS in the next couple of days so if there is enough interest from MHF members I will add a bag to my order.

I will supply them for the cost of p&p plus a touch.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I was told they are called starlock fasteners....

http://www.bakfin.com/

Same problem for me :evil: ......

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-642455.html#642455

I got some from my local ironmonger type shop.

Pete


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

"pippin", thanks for the offer on the RS clips. I've looked on the RS site and see they are not quite the same as theirs have caps on and are made of enamelled steel. The clips I took off are stainless.

I think "Peejay" has hit the nail on the head with the Starlock washers. However getting just a few could be a problem. I'll try some of my fastener contacts tomorrow. Would anyone else be interested in say 10 pcs?

Here in Spain the sun is vicious with the shade temperature reaching 41 deg most afternoons this week. I was thinking of some kind of cover made of silver screen material which can be removed in the cooler months or perhaps when moving. Has anyone any experience?

Mike


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a further update on the rooflight retaining clips. Despite trying half a dozen possible suppliers of these fasteners, I drew a blank, the problem being that they need to be stainless. So tried the manufacturers Baker & Finnemore who kindly said they would post me 4 FOC. How about that for service?

Baker & Finnemore T: +44 (0)121 236 2347 

Mike


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Hmm, they don't look like stainless on mine.

How about using one of those cheap windscreen aluminised covers - the ones that go on the outside that are also used to keep off frost?

Cut it to the appropriate size with an overlap and sew elastic around the perimeter.
It could then be put on a bit like a shower cap!

Will get the missus onto it as I don't do sewing stuff!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

captmike said:


> This is a further update on the rooflight retaining clips. Despite trying half a dozen possible suppliers of these fasteners, I drew a blank, the problem being that they need to be stainless. So tried the manufacturers Baker & Finnemore who kindly said they would post me 4 FOC. How about that for service?
> 
> Baker & Finnemore T: +44 (0)121 236 2347
> 
> Mike


The old ones weren't stainless on mine and neither are the replacements, they are a sort of dark coloured alloy (?).

Mike, do you know the size they are sending you, i've got 4 spare ones but theres nothing printed on them but it would be handy to know for any further orders.

Pete


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

peejay said:


> Mike, do you know the size they are sending you, i've got 4 spare ones but theres nothing printed on them but it would be handy to know for any further orders.
> 
> Pete


They are 8mm i.d. and the ones I took off are definitely stainless steel.

Mike


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi captmike I got a silverscreen from Vancomfort which fits with suckers & is made for that rooflight. I leave it on all the time tho. when cleaning the van last I was amazed at the holes in the double skin with no thought for cleaning.

Alex.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Quick follow up...

Just cleaned mine again and got some stainless steel 8mm starlock washers from Righton fasteners...

http://www.rightonfasteners.com/

They sell on ebay as rigfast, £3.75 for 25 free p&p, a perfect fit..

http://tinyurl.com/mdfvpv9

Pete


----------

